# Gaming rig for 28-30K



## dikart4 (Feb 25, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:Gaming(NFS MW,Dirt,Fifa 13,GTA IV,Crysis 2),basic photo editing using photoshop,programming,watching hd movies.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:30K max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7/8,Linux

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:No I have Samsung 18.5 inch LCD - S19A10N Monitor 

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:monitor,speakers,Keyboard+mouse,UPS

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:This weekend(march 3rd-4th 2013)

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:Bangalore...buying locally.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:Will be using this rig for next 3 years.I have this config in mind

Intel Core i3 3220 @6850
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @4220
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1600MHz @1680
WD Blue 1TB  @3800 
Corsair CX430V2 @2530
ASUS 24X DVD R/W @1050
CoolerMaster 310 Cabinet @1800
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card @7900
or
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD7770DC 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card @8450

Total 29830/30380

Saw AMD A10 5800K without discrete GPU rig in some threads want to know how would it fare against the above config.If AMD's gaming and cpu performance matches or outperforms above config ,will be able to save Rs.2000

Thank you


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2013)

Get the configuration you have selected.

Usually we suggest A10-5800K when people are not going for a discrete GPU. But since you are buying a HD 7770, i3-3220 is fine.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hd 7770 is way way faster than apu hd 7660d.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks ico,ASHISH65 

I could only find comparisons between AMD A10 5800K vs Intel core i3 3220 on net.*What i needed was how AMD A10 apu would fare against intel core i3 3220 with a discrete GPU like HD7750 or HD7770.*

So Is it worth paying Rs.2000 more for the config that I have selected?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

dikart4 said:


> .*What i needed was how AMD A10 apu would fare against intel core i3 3220 with a discrete GPU like HD7750 or HD7770.*



With a GPU the i3 will be FASTER than that AMD APU. Simples.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> With a GPU the i3 will be FASTER than that AMD APU. Simples.



Okay that seals the deal Thanks thetechfreak.

*Which card should I go with Sapphire or ASUS?and what about Gigayte or XFX card*

All those prices that i have quoted are from Golchha computers,SP Raod,Bangalore.Can I get these things at a better price anywhere else in Bangalore?Anyone from Bangalore plz throw some light on this.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2013)

There is a shop named Ankit Infotech in SP Road. I purchased my PC from there. Golcha sucks.



dikart4 said:


> *What i needed was how AMD A10 apu would fare against intel core i3 3220 with a discrete GPU like HD7750 or HD7770.*


Hardly 10% difference @ Full HD. Both are pretty much equal but i3 is generally faster.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks ico....will enquire at Ankit Infotech

If the difference is hardly 10% then would AMD A10 5800K + ASUS F2A85M-LE + 8GB RAM  be a better option considering better Mobo than Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H and an APU upgrade down the line as AMD has promised another APU based on FM2 socket?

By the way any idea when will AMD launch A10 6800K?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 25, 2013)

I do not think future apu will strong enough to hd 7770.currently apu hd 7660d perform close to hd 5570!



ico said:


> Hardly 10% difference @ Full HD. Both are pretty much equal but i3 is generally faster.


 NO there is huge difference may be 60-70% see here -  *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-7.html

Check where hd 7660d and hd 7770 is placed in chart


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I do not think future apu will strong enough to hd 7770.currently apu hd 7660d perform close to hd 5570!
> 
> NO there is huge difference may be 60-70% see here -  Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: February 2013
> 
> Check where hd 7660d and hd 7770 is placed in chart



Thanks ASHISH65 for sharing that link

May be what ico meant was there is 10% difference  between HD7750 DDR5 and HD7770 DDR5 and I understood it in the other way.


----------



## bee (Feb 25, 2013)

mind looking at this cabby instead?
Cooler Master Elite 334 Cabinet


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I do not think future apu will strong enough to hd 7770.currently apu hd 7660d perform close to hd 5570!
> 
> NO there is huge difference may be 60-70% see here -  Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: February 2013
> 
> Check where hd 7660d and hd 7770 is placed in chart


I interpreted dikart4's question regarding discrete GPU setups - i3 + HD 7770 vs A10-5800K + HD 7770. 

Here there is a 10% difference between i3 + HD 7770 and A10 + HD 7770 @ Full HD.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 26, 2013)

bee said:


> mind looking at this cabby instead?
> Cooler Master Elite 334 Cabinet



Thanks bee...
Looks great and an awesome offer....*"SMC Intnl"* is it as reliable as flipkart?It says that product will be shipped in 24 hrs...is there anyone 
who has bought anything there?

Thats really a cool offer for the people in and around Delhi....but for me the total cost would be 1450 + 300(shipment) =1750 so thats almost same as the cost for CoolerMaster 310 Cabinet in Blore but I do agree.... that cabinet is better than CM310

*Decided to go with Sapphire Graphics card.........Any idea about Sapphire RMA in Bangalore? Who handles it?and how is their after sales service?*


----------



## bee (Feb 26, 2013)

smc international, md computers, primeabgb, the itwares
some of the good names buddy!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/...ng-discussion-post-your-feedback-queries.html
see for urself


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 26, 2013)

bee said:


> smc international, md computers, primeabgb, the itwares
> some of the good names buddy!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/...ng-discussion-post-your-feedback-queries.html
> see for urself



Yea thanks buddy.....but the only payment method available there is *NEFT/Bank Deposit* thats a bit of problem for me


----------



## bee (Feb 26, 2013)

you gotta compromise this much
look at the bucks youre saving 
you can get a pendrive with it


----------



## Neo (Feb 26, 2013)

As for the case, get NZXT Source 210 Elite @2.7k. It has front USB 3.0, tool less drive bays, includes 2fans along with it and has an very good airflow, wire management is also excellent. 

As for HD7770, get Sapphire.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 26, 2013)

Saphhire rma handled by aditya infotech.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Neo,ASHISH65



Neo said:


> As for the case, get NZXT Source 210 Elite @2.7k. It has front USB 3.0, tool less drive bays, includes 2fans along with it and has an very good airflow, wire management is also excellent.
> 
> As for HD7770, get Sapphire.



Yea thats a very nice cabinet...even I had that in mind but that would make my budget exceed 31K.

I can get Sapphire AMD ATI HD7750 for Rs.6600 will it be sufficient to play these games(I would be playing mostly racing games like NFS series,F1 2012,Dirt 3,Burnout) and something like FIFA,GTA,Crysis 2 and would like to watch movies in FULL HD as I would be getting my bro's DELL S2220 monitor after 2-3 months


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hd 7750 can only handle games upto 1440*900 res.if your resolution more then get hd 7770.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 26, 2013)

Buying my rig tomorrowWill go with HD7750.

I*ts difficult to find Corsair CX430 V2 in market most of the vendors are saying that it has been stopped and are suggesting Corsair VS Series™ VS450 — 450 Watt Power Supply.......since it is not 80 plus certified is there any alternative??
*
*Whats the price of Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz?Has the prices increased in last 3-4 days.Today I was quoted as Rs.1850Any other alternative 4GB stick that I can caonsider??

*

Hello guys any body there??

*One more doubt if I go for Sapphire AMD ATI HD7750 should I have to go with 500W PSU since the power supply required for it is stated as 450W*

Any other Seisonic alternative?? or else I will buy in fk but it takes 7-8 days for shipment

So the final config is

1.Processor – Intel® Core™ i3-3220 Processor (3M Cache, 3.30 GHz)
2.Motherboard – Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.1)
3.Graphics Card - Sapphire AMD ATI HD 7750 1GB GDDR5
4.Ram - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
5.HDD – WD Blue 1 TB SATA Hard Drive ( WD10EZEX)
6.PSU - Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2 430 Watts
7.DVD Writer - Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (Black)
8.Cabinet – Cooler Master Elite 310


----------



## sharathn29 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats buddy ...Specs looks really good


----------



## bee (Feb 26, 2013)

how much is the final cost?


----------



## Fog (Feb 26, 2013)

Q.1)

No, do not get VS450. You are right it is not 80 + Certified, just buy from FK. it'll be worth your time. 

Corsair has excellent AfterSales Service,, and it is highly recommended to buy a PSU from them.

Trust me, its worth it to buy from flipkart.

Q2.)

You can consider Corsair Vengeance, but it has bad OC Ability.

IMHO 1.85k isnt too bad go for it.

Q3.)
The SUGGESTED Requirement is 450W, depending on the efficiency etc,

to make it easier it means that since Corsair PSU's are of high quality even a 430w can easily handle ur GPU, as ur GPU only takes in like 60 watts, or something. So it's very safe.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Fog

Yea I will buy the PSU on fk.

@bee

Intel Core i3 3220 @6550
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @4220
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1600MHz @1850
WD Blue 1TB @3700 
Corsair CX430V2 @ 2822(fk)
ASUS 24X DVD R/W @1050
CoolerMaster 310 Cabinet @1900
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card @6900

Total  ~29K


----------



## sharathn29 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats cool bro.....where in bangalore are you getting that WD Blue for 3.7K?


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 27, 2013)

@sharathn29

Many shops in SP Road gave me the same price.

*Guys whats happening with this RAM price? Today the vendor told me that Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1600MHz costs Rs.1900 and said that it may increase further in next week.Anyhow I will buy it and PSU from flipkart
*
Help me to choose one of these USB 3.0 cabinets.*Which one among these is better for wire management.
*
*1.Antec One S3 (USB 3.0 version) @ 2850 comes with one 120mm fan at top, 2xUSB 3.0 at front and USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter

2.CM Elite 371 (USB 3.0 version) @ 2850 without any fans but with a cool transparent side panel

3.NZXT Source Elite 210 @ 3100*

*My friend is also buying the PC with me but he chose Intel core i5 3470 processor and dell 20 inch IN2030M monitor and remaining things same as mine.Will the stock cooler with intel core i5 3470 processor is enough or should he have to buy a separate cooler?*

I have to order it today evening so plz guide me ASAP

Thank you


----------



## sharathn29 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks dikart4

I dont know about wire management but that CM Elite 371 (USB 3.0 version) looks great


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 27, 2013)

The Antec One S3 (USB 3.0 version) cabinet has the following specs for front I/O Panel

*Front I/O Panel	- Audio In/Out 
                                - Power and Reset button 
                                - 2 x USB 3.0 with internal motherboard connector*

Also a USB 3.0-to-2.0 header adapter is provided.*What is the use of this USB 3.0-to-2.0 header adapter and how to connect it?*Can anybody plz guide me in this issue??

Here is a review of that cabinet
Antec One S3 Mid Tower Chassis Review - Hardware BBQ


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2013)

Better get Antec 302.
Reason: PCI slot covers in S3 ate not reusable (except one)


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello guys,

I was thinking to order this Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com ram from Flipkart but thememory support list (*download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-b75m-d3h.pdf) for GA-B75M-D3h Mobo doesn't list this Corasair ram Stick.Has anyone with same mobo is using this stick or sholud i order this G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com as it is supported as per the list?

Thank you

And one more thing 

*I asked one of the vendors to show me the mobo box just to check if it was rev 1.1 .To my surprize the mobo box seal was broken.I asked him why it was broken.He said that they will open every mobo box when it arrives and put their sign and date on it(it was done on USB LAN port) so that if any customer comes back with some problems and without invoice/bill it will be easy for them to track back and send it for warranty claims if necessary.
*

*Is it the way everywhere? Should I have to ask the vendor to give me the mobo box with unbroken seal? I dont know to assemble these things I have to get it done by the assembler and he said he would do it(unboxing and assembling in front of me)......but still am unable to accept the fact that seals are broken.......what to do?*


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

Ripjaws are better than Vengeance when overclocking. Either ways get the Ripjaws as it is in the QVL too.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually my brother had already ordered Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) yesterday along with psu and it has been shipped today morning itself.......I think it works coz i found 2-3 people in this forum using that mobo and ram and its working fine  may be Gigabyte has missed that ram from their mem module list.

One more thing Should i have to insist the assembler to use a thermal paste on the stock cpu cooler of my i3 3220 and my friend's i5 3470?

*And what to do with that broken seal issue of  mobo box coz that vendor gave the best price for all the components*


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely use a Thermal paste, no two ways about. Try and buy good Thermal Paste over the stock one. Even my Asus mobo came without the seal.As long as you have the bill and you are buying from a reputed dealer I believe there is no problem. Try another dealer and check if he is giving you a sealed box. 

Peace of mind is more important than a Rs 300 difference.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you The Incinerator 

*The assembler told me that thermal paste provided on the stock coolers of i3 3220 and i5 3470 are pretty good and there is no need to apply new one while installing for the first time.Since there wont be any overclocking of cpu no need to go for any aftermarket cooler or thermal paste before installation of stock cooler*..........Anyhow I thought of buying Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound on flipkart but couldnt find it.Can anyone plz give me some pointers in that direction?

Btw how often should the thermal paste on cpu and coolers should be replaced.I'm asking this coz I have never done it before and came to know that ivybridge gets to some really high temperatures and also that we need to apply thermal paste everytime we remove the processor heat sink for cleaning purpose


----------



## Myth (Feb 28, 2013)

dikart4 said:


> Thank you The Incinerator
> 
> *The assembler told me that thermal paste provided on the stock coolers of i3 3220 and i5 3470 are pretty good and there is no need to apply new one while installing for the first time.Since there wont be any overclocking of cpu no need to go for any aftermarket cooler or thermal paste before installation of stock cooler*..........Anyhow I thought of buying Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound on flipkart but couldnt find it.Can anyone plz give me some pointers in that direction?
> 
> Btw how often should the thermal paste on cpu and coolers should be replaced.I'm asking this coz I have never done it before and came to know that ivybridge gets to some really high temperatures and also that we need to apply thermal paste everytime we remove the processor heat sink for cleaning purpose



You have a very well informed assembler there. 
The default tim and heatsink are sort of substandard. If your cabinet has good airflow, they are managable for non OCing procs. 

As for TIM, read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Myth said:


> You have a very well informed assembler there.
> The default tim and heatsink are sort of substandard. If your cabinet has good airflow, they are managable for non OCing procs.
> 
> As for TIM, read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html



*well informed assembler*

Thanks Myth for that link


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

Rather than a AS 5 which has a very high curing time ( Im using AS5) go for Cooler Master Thermal Fusion. The Intel Stock ones are bad.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Myth said:


> The default tim and heatsink are sort of substandard. If your cabinet has good airflow, they are managable for non OCing procs.



Depends on manufacturing date of the processor. If the processor is too old, the TIM over the hearsink sometimes gets dried up. ANd again, we are talking about a non-overclockable processor, for which OEM heatsink along with OEM TIM would be good enough.
And I should also say that the assembler is good! Most of them don't know anything..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

Overclocking or not overclockin a good TIM goes a long way. Dont compromise. Most assemblers wanna take a short cut. Ignore and do as it should be. Intels Tim is plain bad.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

Why cannot you go for this config:

AMD A10-5800k -8500,
Asus F2A55-M-LE -4800,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair GS500 -3500,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 20" IN2030M LED -6400,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.

TOTAL -33,300.


----------



## dikart4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello guys,plz help me ASAP

I had ordered Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU( Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com )from flipkart...got it today.

*I have a doubt ...this unit that i got has a white and green coloured outer box and nowhere on it has the model no specified as CX430 V2(It only says CX430)....but on the outer cover there is a sticker with details of the importer as ADITYA INFOTECH, NP, NEW DELHI and it says product name as CORSAIR SMPS CMPSU-430CXV2UK*.

If I am correct I was supposed to get the brown box saying CX430 V2 right? Did I order a wrong model or did I just get a wrong PSU from fk? 

If its okay to go with this cx430 that i got, then its fine coz I have waited for a long time to get PSU and I'm getting impatient


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2013)

Ya, this one is CX 430 V2, get it.


----------



## dikart4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Cilus for clearing that....I got it from fk today was confused a bit because of outer white/green box and no mention of V2 on the box.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 5, 2013)

If the box was colored, then it's surely CX430 (non v2). The v2 has a brown box but does not mention anywhere that it's v2. So in short, colored box=non v2, brown box=v2. The only difference between the two is that of 80 plus certification AFAIK.



Cilus said:


> Ya, this one is CX 430 V2, get it.


When did v2 started coming in coloured box?


----------



## dikart4 (Mar 5, 2013)

It is mentioned on the box that it is *80+ Bronze certified|ATX POWER SUPPLY|ALIMENTATION ATX|430 WATTS*

This is the one that I got



(image source fox valley PC Geek)

Is this okay??Or should I have to search for brown box(which I didn't find in any shop)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 5, 2013)

dikart4 said:


> It is mentioned on the box that it is *80+ Bronze certified|ATX POWER SUPPLY|ALIMENTATION ATX|430 WATTS*
> 
> This is the one that I got
> View attachment 9278View attachment 9279View attachment 9280
> ...


It's the non v2. I you already received the product, then don't worry, use it, its not like a low quality product.


----------



## dikart4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay I 'm going to use it 

Actually the CX430 unit that I got was available in few shops,but I didn't buy it as I wanted CX430V2 specifically and now even after waiting for 3-4 days I got the same model from flipkart.

*I just want to know Did I order wrong model/unit of cx430 from flipkart?(If there is any link to CX430 v2 on fk other than this Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com please mention it) or the product name given/listed on flipkart is wrong(so that I can ask the concerned people in flipkart about this)*


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2013)

This might be new packaging for CX430v2.

Original CX430 wasn't *80+ "Bronze"* certified iirc. (I may be wrong) So, this might be CX430v2.

Although the CX430v2 which I purchased a year back was in Brown box. What does the the sticker on the PSU say? Date of import on the box?


----------



## dikart4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay thanks ico,

This is what it(sticker) says

Product Name :CORSAIR SMPS CMPSU-430CXV2UK.
ATX POWER SUPPLY|ALIMENTATION ATX|430 WATTS
ErP|CORSAIR GUARANTEE 3 YEARS|80+ Bronze certified
Imported by ADITYA INFOTECH LTD, NP, NEW DELHI
*Month & Year of Import : JANUARY 2013
*

On the main box also it is clearly mentioned that it is 80PLUS Bronze certified.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 5, 2013)

It is a V2.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 5, 2013)

dikart4 said:


> Okay I 'm going to use it Actually the CX430 unit that I got was available in few shops,but I didn't buy it as I wanted CX430V2 specifically and now even after waiting for 3-4 days I got the same model from flipkart.*I just want to know Did I order wrong model/unit of cx430 from flipkart?(If there is any link to CX430 v2 on fk other than this Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com please mention it) or the product name given/listed on flipkart is wrong(so that I can ask the concerned people in flipkart about this)*


That is the correct link for cx430v2, I ordered it from the same link (you can see my review there ). However, on Googleing for cx430 (non v2), I always came up with the package shown in your pics. Please confirm about this from Corsair and do report back, it will be helpful for all.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

Why you guys are getting so much confused? The name of the PSU is mentioned in the OP's post is CORSAIR SMPS CMPSU430*CXV2*UK which is the official name of the PSU. That's it, is there any more proof needed for it? Don't judge product by the color of the box. Although little off topic, but strangely judging the PSU by the color of the box, reminded me an old song from AEROSMITH, _Leaving on the Edge_,
_ If you can judge a wise man
By the color of his skin
Then mister you're a better man that I_


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Why you guys are getting so much confused? The name of the PSU is mentioned in the OP's post is CORSAIR SMPS CMPSU430*CXV2*UK which is the official name of the PSU. That's it, is there any more proof needed for it? Don't judge product by the color of the box. Although little off topic, but strangely judging the PSU by the color of the box, reminded me an old song from AEROSMITH, _Leaving on the Edge_,
> _ If you can judge a wise man
> By the color of his skin
> Then mister you're a better man that I_



I think Corsair should launch TV advertisements stating ''...ab naye pack mei!"


----------



## dikart4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you guys...I bought these things

Intel Core i5 3470 @11000
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @4220
WD Blue 1TB @3800 
LG 24X DVD R/W @950
Antec one s3 front usb3 cabinet @2700

*I had bought these things in fk 3 months back*
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 1600MHz @1736
Corsair CX430V2 @2911

*Total Rs.27317*

Currently using an old sapphile hd7750 gddr5 which i got from my bro .....Will be buying new gpu in Dec-Jan 

Ran few benchmarks here are the results.





How does these scores look?Is it good?

*pcmark7 shows my memory module as 4gb @667Mhz(eventhough i am using 1600Mhz stick) why is that?*


Memory module values from SiSoftwre Sandra looks like this


Why is it not showing ram as 1600Mhz?is there anything wrong?

Currently graphics card driver version is 9.12.0.0 where can i get updated drivers?

*System temperature in degree celsius*
                     Idle          Load
cpu              38-40        55-58
gpu              33-35         54-56
hdd  stays @ around 35-38

Are these temperatures okay??

Need your suggestion to buy a wireless modem/router in 1-1.5k range please help


----------



## dikart4 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Problems with new PC need help*

System Configuration 
Intel Core i5 3470
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Corsair CX430V2
WD Blue 1 TB
Microsoft KB + Mouse combo 
LG 24x ODD

Using these old components
Sapphire HD7750 1GB DDR5
Dell IN2030 Monitor
Ceative Inspire 2.1

Installed Windows 8 and latest amd driver version 12.104.0.0

I am having these problems

1.Sometimes while browsing on Chrome system hangs for 4-5 seconds...I mean cant move the cursor on screen and cant use Keyboard either at this time the HDD LED on the cabinet is continuosly turned on.

2.Changed the power settings to
Turn of display: 2 mins
Put the computer to sleep: 3 mins

If I am not running any applications and system is inactive for 2 mins, screen/display turns off(entering power save mode msg pops on screen) and after one more minute of inactivity it goes to sleep mode and sustem is turned off and if I press power or mouse button system turns on ...no issues.

*But after 2 mins of inactivity when the screen turns off If I try to get back display by moving/clicking mouse...I get a black screen*and after this If I wait for 3 more mins system sleeps and there isn't any problem in waking up as I said earlier.

When the screen goes black If I was running any programs earlier I can close them using Alt+F4 or even I can Shut down the PC after closing any running programs and pressing Alt+F4+Enter.

I dont understand this...Even after reinstalling the display driver I have the same problem.

When I googled it few people are having this black screen problem after sleep mode but not after display/screen turns off....I tried few things but couldn't find the solution.

Also this problem arose only after I installed latest amd driver.Earlier When I had amd drive version 9.12.0.0 there wasn't any such issues.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 14, 2013)

then its a driver issue better you roll back or wait for driver update.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 14, 2013)

can you manage without the DVD drive, cause as you will be playing @full HD atleast get the 7770.
In the mean time for OS install you can borrow someone's drive or make a bootable USB drive


----------



## dikart4 (Jun 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> can you manage without the DVD drive, cause as you will be playing @full HD atleast get the 7770.
> In the mean time for OS install you can borrow someone's drive or make a bootable USB drive



I think you didn't get my point.I purchased processor,mobo,ram,psu,odd,cabinet recently....currently i am using old hd7750 and planning to buy a new card later.

Is it a problem related to motherboard? or is it a display driver issue?....guys plz help me


----------



## varun004 (Jun 14, 2013)

i have the same problem with chrome on my laptop. Nothing wrong with your setup its just chrome when you have lots of tabs open its freezes. Could be a bug, they'll fix it eventually.


----------



## dikart4 (Jun 14, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i have the same problem with chrome on my laptop. Nothing wrong with your setup its just chrome when you have lots of tabs open its freezes. Could be a bug, they'll fix it eventually.



It happens when I have opened only 2-3 tabs.

What about the 2nd problem i.e.screen going black??I have installed latest updated amd catalyst display driver version 12.104.0.0.....or is it a problem in windows 8....Is anybody else having this problem of getting the black screen after changing the display off time in the power settings of windows 8??


----------



## varun004 (Jun 14, 2013)

not really sure but keep trying different drivers back and forth. Its what i do until i get the best results.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2013)

Latest catalyst is 13.4, try that one. Also update Chrome to latest version.


----------



## dikart4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Tried everything but unable to solve those issues.........I thought that my pc was hanging only while I was browsing but Its happening 2-3 times a day even while doing normal work like ms office,playing music....@ that time hdd led turns on continuosly and system is unresponsive for 5-6 second also lot of tik tik sound comes from hard disk.

Regarding that display problem.........Sometimes it is happening when I put the system to sleep mode also(earlier it wasn't there).I can wake up the system but unable to get the display(black screen)...have to manually restart it later...*Is there any need to do bios update?How to do it?Will it solve my problem?
*
*Should I have to register any of my products online to claim warranty if needed?*


----------

